

Picturelife is giving Everpix customers a free place to park their photos - innonate
http://blog.picturelife.com/post/66939413446/a-safe-haven-for-everpix-customers-picturelife

======
Glnn
As a pretty satisfied paying Picturelife user for the past year, I was kind of
wondering when they were going to make some effort to attract those Everpix
users. Good move.

Let's hope the "extended" freemium accounts of those Everpix users don't end
up taking down Picturelife as well.

~~~
innonate
They won't! We're in great shape and I think Everpix customers will help make
us strong. Thanks for the kind words! Nate

